# Fishing the Tailrace



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty windy today otherwise we would've been on Sakakawea. Fishing was pretty slow on cranks and jigs/minnows all morning until we switched to crawlers for the last hour. We picked up 6 or 7 walleyes and 1 sauger in a couple passes and we had to call it a day. I think the largest was maybe 18'.

Most of the fish came from 14-18 ft. It looks like the wind will be better tomorrow and I expect a lot of boats on the big lake.


----------

